# Milk leaking on only one side?



## bayosgirl87 (Dec 6, 2010)

So sometimes when my LO cries my breast leaks...usually just one side, though. Is that normal? Or does it mean the other side has a lower supply or what? I can usually pump about the same and LO feeds about the same amount of time on each. Thanks


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know if it's "normal" but I think it's anything to worry about! I have one side that has always made a whole ounce more. It has always felt more lumpy than the other side and always fills up more! With all my children. Not just my current nursling! Maybe I have more milk ducts in that side lol


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

It's completely normal and doesn't really mean anything. Some moms don't leak at all. I leak sometimes but mostly on one side.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Meant to say I DONT think it's anything to worry about lol typo sorry


----------



## MaggieLC (Sep 2, 2013)

Not a problem. In most women one breast makes more milk than the other, this is normal and expected. In most women the side that makes a little more milk (usually the left breast in right handed women and the right breast in left handed women, although this is not written in stone) will leak more.

Some women have better "washers" in their breasts than others. These women tend to not leak at all or only when they are really full. (Like a faucet with a faulty washer, some of us leak more, only we aren't faulty. It's just a way to convey the info.) I leaked for more than a year with each child. I had "faulty washers." I had to wear 2 or 3 nursing pads when I would see clients when I was breastfeeding, because for me seeing, touching and smelling a baby causes a let down. (For me, crying isn't a trigger, but every woman is different.) Otherwise, I would leak through my bra, my top and sometimes even my scrubs. Other women don't leak at ALL and have perfectly good supplies.

You may find that your larger breast leaks more, it's healthy and normal. I found that as my kids got older, I could get away with only using a nursing pad on my left side. Problem was while I was nursing my left side was a cup bigger than my right side, so I would often put a nursing pad or two in my right side because I was worried about "looking lopsided" (although I'm sure no one noticed but me.) But, when I didn't care and was at home or with friends who didn't care, I would wear a pad on the left side, because after my let down tamed a little only that side leaked enough to be a problem to need pads.

BGirl, what you're experiencing is healthy and normal.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieLC*
> 
> Not a problem. In most women one breast makes more milk than the other, this is normal and expected. In most women the side that makes a little more milk (usually the left breast in right handed women and the right breast in left handed women, although this is not written in stone) will leak more.
> 
> ...


Haha it's funny bc I'm right handed and my right side produces more, so I guess one not written in stone lol also I leaked all the time with my first but never even have to wear pads with my second!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

That's very interesting, MaggieLC. I am right-handed and my left breast is bigger and usually contains more milk, but my right one is the leaky one. I think of it like it's producing lots of milk like the left side but it just can't contain it all so it leaks. A storage capacity thing. It never worried me. It seems totally normal. It's been interesting to see how differently my breasts behave when it comes to nursing.


----------



## bayosgirl87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieLC*
> 
> Not a problem. In most women one breast makes more milk than the other, this is normal and expected. In most women the side that makes a little more milk (usually the left breast in right handed women and the right breast in left handed women, although this is not written in stone) will leak more.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Such insight as always! Interestingly, my right breast is the one that leaks and I'm right-handed. And yes, it's only when I'm VERY full (like when I'm engorged after DS has STTN.)


----------



## MaggieLC (Sep 2, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokeyAC*
> 
> That's very interesting, MaggieLC. I am right-handed and my left breast is bigger and usually contains more milk, but my right one is the leaky one. I think of it like it's producing lots of milk like the left side but it just can't contain it all so it leaks. A storage capacity thing. It never worried me. It seems totally normal. It's been interesting to see how differently my breasts behave when it comes to nursing.


The human breast is an amazing organ. I've committed my life to the study of the breast, breastfeeding and infant care, I've been practicing for close to 25 years, and I STILL learn new things about this amazing organ and this amazing system for nourishing children every day! (Pokey, I wanted to say, I LOVE the smile on your newborn baby's face! It's beautiful.)

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you, Maggie! I am so thankful for people like you who are committed to learning about and educating others about breastfeeding. It was much harder to learn than I thought it would be and I couldn't have done it without the help of a few LC's.


----------

